# Santa Isabel Dart Frog



## dbaydush (Jul 5, 2014)

I keep seeing Santa Isabel Morph Dart frogs for sale, but some people list them as Epipedobates Anthonyi and some list them as Epipedobates Tricolor. Are these different frogs that look identical or are some people mislabeling them? I was under the impression that Santa Isabel Morph was Epipedobates Anthonyi, but Black Jungle Terrarium Supply labels them as Tricolor. any info would be great. Also does anyone have experience with this company for frog delivery? they are having a sale on the SIs and i really want them. thoughts?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

In a nutshell, Epipedobates tricolor and Epipedobates anthonyi were considered until recently the same frog, generally referred to as Epipedobates tricolor. As a result of more recent studies (Schulte, 1999, Graham, 2004; Grant, 2006), genus Epipedobates has been reclassified therefore the two species, tricolor and anthonyi, were distinct - although Noble in 1921 had already identified as a distinct species Epipedobates anthonyi by Epipedobates tricolor. 
These studies have also identified a number of "localities": "Santa Isabel" is the name of "locality". 
The name "tricolor", however, remained to indicate often these frogs from the commercial point of view. 
I personally think that Black Jungle epips are properly from the taxonomic point of view Epipedobates anthonyi "Santa Isabel" (because the real "tricolor" are quite rare and expensive), but if you are in doubt it is always better to ask directly to the seller.
Regarding the other question, try if there are any feedback about this vendor in the forum.
Finally, I think you make a great choice, if you get the epips. My best wishes.

For reference, these are tricolor: 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/189625-e-tricolor-rio.html


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

The last poster bet me to it. 

What he said is absolutely correct. What you'll notice is that a lot of people still refer to them as tricolor, particularly because this is what they were used to calling them. Mainly these are people that have been in the hobby for a very long time, or at least before the were reclassified. 

I know the guys at black jungle and I have purchased from them many times in the past. They do a great job with packing and shipping so I wouldn't worry about that. I would also say that I'm 100% positive the frogs you'll get are E. anthonyi SI. 

Good luck, Epips are great frogs


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I've been around long enough to see some of the reclassifications that took place. Let me recommend the following site to you. Evan and Jason have done some awesome research and if I am not mistaken, have been involved in some of the work that went into some of the reclassifications. Besides, their site is a wealth of information. 

Dendrobates.org - Home


----------

